# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_1_79SD - LG KH3400,KU9600 and SU960 added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGQ_1_79SD - LG KH3400,KU9600 and SU960 added. 
New version - LGQ_1_79SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added full support for LG CYON KH3400,KU9600 and SU960.

----------

